# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  أخطاء الديكور

## أميرة قوس النصر

نصح المتخصصون في مجال الديكور بتجنب الأخطاء التي من الممكن أن تقع فيها عندما تصبح مهندساً لمنزلك وتتلخص في عشرة أخطاء شائع حدوثها:






الخطأ الأول

- لا تضع الأعمال الفنية في مستوى أعلي من مستوي العين بالنسبة للشخص المتوسط الطول.
الارتفاع المثالي لأي قطعة فنية تعلق علي الحائط 60 سم بعيداً عن الأرض، وهذه قاعدة عامة تستخدم في تعليق أي نوع من الأعمال الفنية. أما إذا كانت هناك مجموعة وليست قطعة واحدة ترغب في تزيين الحجرة بها، توضع أولاً القطعة الكبيرة علي نفس المسافة المحددة في الأسطر السابقة، ثم ترتب باقي القطع علي أساسها.




الخطأ الثاني 
- لا تستخدم قطعة فنية صغيرة بمفردها لتزيين حائط مساحته كبيرة، فكأنك تضع طابع بريد علي هذه الحائط.
لابد من تغطية ثلثي عرض الحائط إذا كانت مساحتها كبيرة بالعناصر الفنية أو الصور علي أن يكون ذلك في مجموعات. وتنطبق هذه القاعدة علي الحوائط سواء التي يوجد أو لا يوجد أمامها قطع من الأثاث، ويمكن استخدام قطعة فنية واحدة فقط إذا كان حجمها كبيراً لتغطية المساحة الخالية التي توجد لديك.



الخطأ الثالث:
- لا تبالغ في وضع قطع من الأثاث كبيرة أو كثيرة في المساحات الصغيرة.
الواقعية مطلوبة عند عقد المقارنة بين حجم الأثاث ومساحة الحجرة، والحل بسيط للغاية بقياس المساحة المتوافرة لديك ثم اختيار قطع الأثاث التي تلائمها بوضع رسم كروكي في مخيلتك أو علي الورق بوصفه أحد الطرق الفعالة لحل أزمة من المحتمل أن تقع فيها عند اختيارك لديكور منزلك. وهناك طريقة فعالة لزيادة مساحة الحجرة الصغيرة لديك وهي إبعاد قطع الأثاث بعيداً عن الحائط تعطي نتيجة إيجابية، بجانب عدم الإكثار منها داخل جنبات الحجرة أو المساحة المتوفرة لديك.



الخطأ الرابع:
- لا تقم بطلاء الحوائط كلية قبل اختيار عينة من اللون الذي سيقع اختيارك عليه علي الحائط.
قبل أن تتسرع وتندم علي ما ستنفقه من أموال ومن ضياع للوقت علي اختيارك الذي قد تتراجع عنه من لون الطلاء الذي سيكسو حوائط حجرتك، وقبل أن تنتابك حالة من الإحباط لأنك تعيش بين جدران لا يروق لونها لك بالرغم من أنه من اختيارك سواء أكان هذا اللون فاتحاً أو داكناً أو مختلف كلية – يمكنك حل هذه المشكلة قبل وقوعها بالطريقة التالية:
1- دهان الحائط التي لا يصلها ضوء الشمس والتي تكون بمحاذاة النوافذ، بمساحة 10سم 10X سم.
2- دهان الحائط التي يصلها ضوء الشمس والتي تواجه النوافذ بنفس المساحة السابقة.
3- اترك الطلاء لمدة يومين للتأكد من أنه اللون الذي وقع اختيارك عليه، ورؤية مدى تطابقه.
4- أما في حالة عدم رضائك وارتياحك للون، عليك باختيار عينة أخرى واختبارها بنفس الطرق السابقة.
5- أما الحوائط الخارجية مثل البلكونات، فتستخدم نفس الطرق السابقة لكن مع الوضع في الاعتبار أن ضوء الشمس متوافر في جنبات هذه الحوائط الخارجية لكن هذا الضوء تتغير درجات حدته علي مدار اليوم حتى غروب الشمس لذلك ينبغي عمل عينة لاكتشاف مدى تأثير هذه التغيرات الضوئية من كافة الزوايا للحصول علي أفضل النتائج.

الخطأ الخامس
- لا تضع الإكسسورات علي الأرفف أو علي الموائد أو أية عناصر مرتفعة علي هذه الأسطح، لأنها ستبدو وكأنك تضع الجنود التي تستعد لخوض المعركة.
عليك أن توازن بين الأحجام والارتفاع، والمفتاح في نجاح الشكل الإجمالي لما تستخدمه من اكسسورات هو التنويع في ارتفاع الأشياء المستخدمة في الديكور والاستعانة بالأعداد الفردية. كما أن وضع النباتات والزرع يتغلب علي مشكلة الارتفاعات غير المتناسقة، والاستعانة بالكتب بالحل السليم لتزيين الأرفف المرتفعة.



الخطأ السادس 
- لا تستخدم "أباجورة صغيرة" مهما تنوع شكلها أو أية أداة للإضاءة لمنضدة كبيرة أو مرتفعة أو للمزينة (التسريحة).
الارتفاع المثالي لأي عنصر إضاءة يتراوح ما بين 60 – 80 سم للمنضدة ذات الحجم الكبير، وتوجد استثناءات لهذه القاعدة ويعتمد علي شكل عنصر الإضاءة لكن عليك استخدامها كقاعدة عامة. علي أن يكون الارتفاع المثالي لها في غرف النوم للكبار أقل من النسب السابقة قليلاً 50 – 60 سم، ويختلف عنها الإضاءة المستخدمة بالشموع والتي ستكون بالطبع أطول. ويقصر هذا الارتفاع مع غرف الصغار، وكلما قصر الارتفاع بشكل عام كلما كان ذلك أفضل.



الخطأ السابع 
- لا تنسي عمل موازنة بين المنسوجات والألوان التي سيقع اختيارك عليها.
وستجد الألوان في كل شيء في ديكور الحجرة: الأثاث – ورق الحائط – القطع الفنية – السجاجيد – الأرضيات. فالتناسق مطلوب في المكان الذي تعيش فيه بالضبط مثل حرصك علي التأنق في ملابسك ومدى ملاءمتها للحذاء والحقيبة. لابد وأن يكون هناك لوناً سائداً في ديكور الحجرة ثم تأتي باقي الألوان في المرتبة الثانية لتدعيم اللون الأصلي علي أن تستخدم هذه الألوان في كل ركن من أركان الحجرة بدون المغالاة فيها والقاعدة العامة: 60% للون المهيمن الأساسي و20% لباقي الألوان، ويمكنك تحويل هذه النسب أي تغييرها للعكس في الحجرات الأخرى حتى تجد أمامك أن جميع الألوان سائدة في كل ركن من أركان المنزل.الخطأ الثامن
- لا تنسي إضافة لمسات الأسرة لديكور منزلك للخصوصية.
بإضافة الصور أو بعض المقتنيات الشخصية لكل فرد فيهم، وهذا لن يعكس الخصوصية وحسب وإنما أيضاً يعكس الاهتمامات والهوايات والذوق. ضع الصور علي الحوائط وفي أركان منزلك، ولا مانع من أن تزينه بأعمال أطفالك من الرسومات ووضعها في إطار لديكور حوائط غرفهم وإذا كنت من هواة السفر وجمع الهدايا التذكارية من الأماكن التي قمت بزيارتها فلا مانع من استخدامها أيضاً ليصبح منزلك قصراً يحتوي علي التحف البسيطة غير المكلفة.

الخطأ التاسع 
- لا تتجاهل الملامح المعمارية في ديكور منزلك.
والملامح المعمارية هي تلك الحيل التي يستعان بها في بناء بعض الحوائط بزاوية أو بناء معين، مدفأة، أرفف، أشكال مختلفة للنوافذ، أرضيات، منسوجات الأثاث. وتراعي الملامح المعمارية أيضاً في كيفية ترتيب الأثاث للحصول علي أكبر قدر من المساحات، وستجد النتيجة رائعة.

الخطأ العاشر 
- لا تتردد في تزيين منزلك! لأن تركه بدون ديكور لعدم جرأتك علي اتخاذ مثل هذا القرار سيجعلك تشعر باليأس والإحباط.
عدم الثقة يأتي من عدم المعرفة، وبما أن للديكور أسرار عديدة اطرق كافة الأبواب المختلفة التي ستفشي لك معظم هذه الأسرار، فبوسعك أن تحصل علي معلومة بسيطة وغير باهظة التكاليف (أي بدون الاستعانة بمهندسي الديكور) من خلال الكتب والمجلات وقد تكون هذه الوسيلة متعبة في بعض الأحيان لك لأنك ستتكبد عناء ارتداء الملابس وقيادة السيارة وزحام الشوارع ودفع النقود للوصول للبائع والذي من الممكن أن يصيبك بعد ذلك كله بخيبة أمل ليخبرك: "لا يوجد لدي ما تريده" أو "لأعداد كلها نفذت"، وعندئذ لن تفكر مطلقاً في خوض تجربة الديكور أو حتى مجرد التفكير فيها. ومن أبسط هذه الوسائل البحث في المواقع الثرية عبر شبكة الانترنت

----------

